# Help needs advice antibiotics b4 ivf



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice. I was due to start my injections on my next cycle which will just be under 2 weeks. I have been to see the nurse today for a smear, why I was there she told me she were sending some swabs off,as she wasn't sure if i had a infection.
I had my tube removed in June and ever since during and after intercourse I have some pain, I put it down to scarring and being sensitive since the operation, however now it looks likes it may be a slight infection due from the op, The nurse cudnt give me any anything today to treat it till the swabs come bk on Friday,
I'm stressing even more now, I'm worried that if i do get put on antibiotics that even if the course of medication finishes b4 my period starts that it will be to soon to start treatment, at the same time I'm worried that if there is a infection that my ivf wont work


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

locket30, some ladies are on antibiotics through their tx. If your GP knows you are going through tx she will use an antibiotic that is safe. If you went through IVF with an infection it might cause miscarriage so best get it sorted out hun. Good luck with you treatment x


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks 4 Ur advice x
My doctor has put me on antibiotics even tho my test results rnt bk yet, she said they wudnt harm taking them now even if my tests come bk all clear, I also spoke to my clinic and my nurse said the same as you that some woman have antibiotics when there into there treatment, Just praying everything will be OK now,


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

You'll be fine hun, positive sticky vibes to you   Where are you having tx and is this your first cycle? The waiting around is the worst part, one you get into stimms it goes so quick and you will be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) before you know it


----------



## locket30 (Jun 30, 2011)

Its is are first cycle and were having it at jessops. Im due on end of next week, so wont be long,
I wish you loads of luck hun for when you start ur next tx x


----------

